# Problems in La Marina



## Green eyed panda (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi,
I'm thinking of purchasing a property on the La Marina urbanisation near Guardamar. Before I buy, I wondered if I should be made aware of any problems that people may be having there. For e.g flooding, sewage or general decline in the area. I will be coming out in a couple of months to have a good look around, but wonder if anyone could give me some insider information that the estate agent won't tell you!! I did see on another forum about a huge debt owing from the urbanisation. Just wonder if anyone could shed any light on this?
with thanks
Panda


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

HI!

I've moved your post over to our Spain forum... you'll likely get more response there than in the UK forum.


----------



## Green eyed panda (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh thanks!! new to this!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Green eyed panda said:


> Oh thanks!! new to this!!


Living on an urb, especially near the costas can be fraught with problems. If the urb is partly occupied by locals, then you can find that they are giving unauthorised access to their local (off-urb) friends to use any urb facilities such as the pool, and residents are squeezed out. If the urb is not fully built and occupied, the builder/developer *should be* paying the share of the community charges apportioned to the unsold properties, however if the builder goes broke...

The administration can be poor and maintenance can be hit and miss; unruly occupants (especially where owners are only resident part of the year and sublet when the place would otherwise be empty.) etc, etc.

Personally, I would not live on one.

My experience is from when SWMBO and I used to translate the minutes of meetings not from actually living on an urb.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Green eyed panda said:


> Hi,
> I'm thinking of purchasing a property on the La Marina urbanisation near Guardamar. Before I buy, I wondered if I should be made aware of any problems that people may be having there. For e.g flooding, sewage or general decline in the area. I will be coming out in a couple of months to have a good look around, but wonder if anyone could give me some insider information that the estate agent won't tell you!! I did see on another forum about a huge debt owing from the urbanisation. Just wonder if anyone could shed any light on this?
> with thanks
> Panda


Panda as you are due over soon spend some time around the Urb asking those who live there & not forgetting the local bars.
They suit a lot of people hence there are so many of them, but as said "some" do come with issues (as you know)


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

Urb. La Marina is a very large urbanisation; akin to a small town really. As such, there are various different parts to it. Some of the older properties are looking a bit tired but that is down to the individual owners not maintaining them. There are also some amazing looking villas currently being built. 

To avoid flooding problems, buy up the hill lol... 

Not sure what you mean by 'huge debt owing from the urbanisation'? Properties are individually owned.... The local council has debts mind you, but so have many others in Spain. This has led to some griping about refuse collections being cut back, road sweeping services etc.

Many of the newer parts of the Urb have developments with communal pools. The older parts don't, but there are 3 pools that you can pay into for the day.

There is a large ex-pat presence, (UK, German, Scandinavian, Dutch) but also many Spanish.

I wouldn't be overly worried about buying there (again that is, as I have a house there!), but just look carefully at any property you're considering, and make sure any extensions have been declared.


----------



## Green eyed panda (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks so much for all your replies. They have been very helpful. I look forward to coming out soon. I just wanted a few insider knowledge as currently have a property in Torrvieja, just looking to buy something a bit bigger and like the sound of La Marina.


----------



## doconline (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure if you already know about these, but there are 2 forums about la Marina. www.lamarinaforum.com and www.torrevieja.co.uk. the second one is not purely about la Marina, but that area of the Costa Blanca in general.


----------

